# Auras - New Demos



## slateandash (May 9, 2018)

*AURAS IS NOW AVAILABLE AT THE INTRODUCTORY PRICE OF £149. CLICK HERE FOR MORE INFO...


AURAS is a sample library for use with NI Kontakt that explores the realm of musical sounds that are formless or undefinable in nature, encouraging exploration of texture and performance over sustained lengths of time. *

It is the first Kontakt library designed for use with ROLI multi-touch technology (it is also compatible with traditional MIDI keyboards).

This is Slate and Ash's first commercial release after producing 2 limited edition libraries REVERIE and RESONANCE that have been used in film scores by Johann Johannson, Geoff Barrow & Ben Salisbury, Daniel Pemberton, Dan Romer, Neil Davidge and many more.

Our bespoke work has featured on films such as Arrival, Ex_Machina, Annihilation and Darren Aronofsky's recent 10 part series 'One Strange Rock' for which we also composed half of the music score.

AURAS features a collection of multi layered instruments using sample recordings from strings, winds, modular synth, voice, guitar and all sorts of other random oddities. Performing patches from the library with Roli's multitouch technology allows you to polyphonically play with the shapes and forms of each patch in a dynamic and unique way.

As well the curated patches in AURAS there is the COLOURS environment, which gives you the opportunity to take the source material from the AURAS and shape your own sounds in a fast and simple way. The speed with which you can start manipulating sounds makes it easy for you to focus on creating unique playable textures in an intuitive manner. A modulation matrix allows various effects and parameters to be assigned to the Seaboard multi-touch controls, knobs and sliders on a MIDI controller, or any of two adjustable internal LFOs.

The library is available available at an introductory price of £149 (full price £179) until 11th July. There are 150 copies of a vinyl album of tracks made with the library by us and some amazing composers/artists such as Michael Price, Kuedo and Yair Elazar Glotman available with the first orders.

Visit www.slateandash.com/auras to find out more. 

DEMOS


----------



## mouse (May 9, 2018)

Give it to me now


----------



## N.Caffrey (May 9, 2018)

this is awesome


----------



## stevedeath (May 9, 2018)

Whoa!!! This looks next level!


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (May 9, 2018)

Excellent! I love my Seaboard Rise, and will definitely buy this!


----------



## lucky909091 (May 9, 2018)

What is your companies name? Slate + Ash?


----------



## slateandash (May 9, 2018)

Hey guys, thanks for all the great comments, we're really excited about putting the library out! Still lots of hard work to go though, particularly as we're putting a record out with it (although the physical copies probably won't be ready until a couple of months after release of the library).



lucky909091 said:


> What is your companies name? Slate + Ash?



Hey Lucky, yes thats right its Slate + Ash.


----------



## stevedeath (May 9, 2018)

Any idea on price?


----------



## EvilDragon (May 9, 2018)

Really fucking nice.


----------



## mouse (May 9, 2018)

stevedeath said:


> Any idea on price?



I'd pay a lot for this to be honest


----------



## slateandash (May 9, 2018)

stevedeath said:


> Any idea on price?


Price TBC. We're hoping to keep it under £200 for the intro price though.


----------



## slateandash (May 9, 2018)

mouse said:


> I'd pay a lot for this to be honest


Sorry @stevedeath, I meant £999


----------



## kosi (May 9, 2018)

OH YEAH ! I'm in


----------



## ironbut (May 9, 2018)

Yup!
My 49 has been waiting for you.


----------



## colony nofi (May 10, 2018)

I have been waiting for this all of my life.... 
I might even get a ROLI....


----------



## slateandash (May 10, 2018)

I’m going keep the thread updated with these informal patch demos as regularly as possible to give you all an idea of what the library can do. Also if it provokes any questions about the library hopefully I can answer/explain 

Today’s vid is a simple textural drone.


----------



## Luftrum (May 10, 2018)

Nice, and really expressive too... the way sounds can evolve through MPE is amazing. It's the future. One day I will get my hands on a ROLI Seaboard and develop a library specifically for that in mind.


----------



## will_m (May 10, 2018)

I've been looking for something to push me into buying a Seaboard, so thanks for this! Sounds ace.


----------



## HeliaVox (May 10, 2018)

Take my money now.


----------



## Nao Gam (May 10, 2018)

Hnnnnnnngg.. If I make music money first new piece of gear will be a seaboard.


----------



## colony nofi (May 10, 2018)

I like how this library is bringing more attention to ROLI. But also we should be so thankful for new developers like this bringing such expressive, experimental and bold ideas.


----------



## slateandash (May 11, 2018)

colony nofi said:


> I like how this library is bringing more attention to ROLI. But also we should be so thankful for new developers like this bringing such expressive, experimental and bold ideas.



Thank you. One of our main ideas is to really use the sampling process not just as a means to recreate ‘real world’ or pre existing sounds but explore the unique possibilities and sonic/musical qualities that can come from creative use of sampling and Kontakt.

Whilst this library has many uses in a traditional film scoring context we’ve really tried to create something more than a ‘scoring tool’ that is more experimental in nature than many other sample libraries you would have probably experienced before. For example you have a patch where all notes are tuned to a certain key with the Roli touch controls pulling out different overtones and harmonics. There is also a patch that is tuned to play in Arvo Parts Tintinnabuli compositional system and another that creates generative sequences based off of your note selection.

Additional to specific performance/sound generation ideas the overall programming and sound design style, along with the intrinsic nature of the Seaboard interface, means AURAS has a less predictable or static nature than your normal library. Many patches can feel like they can take 4 or 5 different forms depending on how you play them. Of course this can sometimes come with its own frustrations, but it does allow for more happy accidents and chances to surprise yourself, much like working with a real instrument. This to us is a very inspiring way to work.

Our hope is that as well as being a useful music making tool in a traditional sample library context it will also be something fun to explore purely for its own enjoyment and as an instrument in its own right. Something you might just play and experiment with in the moment without necessarily having to put something down into a cue or piece.


----------



## slateandash (May 11, 2018)

Nao Gam said:


> Hnnnnnnngg.. If I make music money first new piece of gear will be a seaboard.



This reminds me... the library will also include all patches redesigned to work in a traditional keyboard context. They still sound great and are really fun to play with (particularly if you have some hardware knobs/sliders you can assign to the various midi cc parameters). They just won’t have the polyphonic controllability over the sound shaping.


----------



## Nao Gam (May 11, 2018)

slateandash said:


> This reminds me... the library will also include all patches redesigned to work in a traditional keyboard context. They still sound great and are really fun to play with (particularly if you have some hardware knobs/sliders you can assign to the various midi cc parameters). They just won’t have the polyphonic controllability over the sound shaping.


Nice try but I'm too busy burning my $$$ on the likes of Spitfire, Heavyocity, NI.. I'll put you guys in the "to be considered" list. Besides, polyphonic exression seems to be the star of this library.


----------



## jiffybox (May 11, 2018)

Any difference in functionality between how Auras works with the Seaboard Rise or Block? I have the latter and I have to say I'm very excited for this.


----------



## slateandash (May 12, 2018)

Nao Gam said:


> Nice try but I'm too busy burning my $$$ on the likes of Spitfire, Heavyocity, NI.. I'll put you guys in the "to be considered" list. Besides, polyphonic exression seems to be the star of this library.




I would agree that polyphonic expression is what makes this library something completely different from anything else, but even if just used with a normal keyboard it is a unique offering for the sound design alone.


----------



## slateandash (May 12, 2018)

jiffybox said:


> Any difference in functionality between how Auras works with the Seaboard Rise or Block? I have the latter and I have to say I'm very excited for this.



No difference between the various Seaboards in terms of functionality including the Seaboard block. We’ve also just got a couple of lightpads from Roli so we’ll be looking at how to get the best out of those with the library as well.


----------



## slateandash (May 14, 2018)

Hey guys, 

Todays video demos a string patch recorded at Geoff Barrow's Invada Studios, where we do a lot of our recording for bespoke musical sound design projects.


----------



## mouse (May 14, 2018)

Jesus tap dancing Christ. I want


----------



## slateandash (May 14, 2018)

mouse said:


> Jesus tap dancing Christ. I want


Haha, great comment


----------



## X-Bassist (May 14, 2018)

slateandash said:


> Hey guys, thanks for all the great comments, we're really excited about putting the library out! Still lots of hard work to go though, particularly as we're putting a record out with it (although the physical copies probably won't be ready until a couple of months after release of the library).
> 
> Hey Lucky, yes thats right its Slate + Ash.



Are you sure it’s not SL ate an’ dash ?


----------



## jmvideo (May 14, 2018)

What a great coincidence... I just bought a ROLI today! I'm so glad developers like you guys are working on amazing libraries like this.


----------



## slateandash (May 14, 2018)

jmvideo said:


> What a great coincidence... I just bought a ROLI today! I'm so glad developers like you guys are working on amazing libraries like this.



Cool! What did you get?


----------



## slateandash (May 15, 2018)

Playing an AURAS patch and sending a bit of cc to VDMX5 as well.


----------



## jmvideo (May 15, 2018)

slateandash said:


> Cool! What did you get?



I got the Seaboard 25. Bought it from a friend for $400 so got a great deal!

Do you guys have a web site? I noticed in your post you mentioned other (non-ROLI) libraries you created. Are those available for purchase anywhere?


----------



## slateandash (May 15, 2018)

Very excited to share our first AURAS track + video 'Convergence Cycles'. 

Most of the track was made with the AURAS library plus a few field recordings and a bit of MS20, recorded to tape 

More 'cinematic' style use coming soon...


----------



## mouse (May 15, 2018)

slateandash said:


> Very excited to share our first AURAS track + video 'Convergence Cycles'.
> 
> Most of the track was made with the AURAS library plus a few field recordings and a bit of MS20, recorded to tape
> 
> More 'cinematic' style use coming soon...




Sounds awesome. How did you make that video?


----------



## AdamKmusic (May 15, 2018)

Sounds really damn good, nice to see it's got "normal" keyboard support! I wasn't planning on picking up a seaboard, but the sounds I'm hearing in those video clips have definitely peaked my interest!


----------



## Soundlex (May 15, 2018)

Can you tell us approximately how many gigabits please?


----------



## slateandash (May 15, 2018)

mouse said:


> Sounds awesome. How did you make that video?


VDMX5


----------



## slateandash (May 15, 2018)

Soundlex said:


> Can you tell us approximately how many gigabits please?


I think we're looking at around 10gb


----------



## slateandash (May 15, 2018)

jmvideo said:


> I got the Seaboard 25. Bought it from a friend for $400 so got a great deal!
> 
> Do you guys have a web site? I noticed in your post you mentioned other (non-ROLI) libraries you created. Are those available for purchase anywhere?



We're working on the site at the moment, should be up for pre-orders around the end of May. 

The other libraries were limited edition releases which are sold out now.


----------



## Strezov (May 15, 2018)

Hi! Will Auras be limited as well or not? Really excited about this release. Good luck!


----------



## slateandash (May 15, 2018)

Strezov said:


> Hi! Will Auras be limited as well or not? Really excited about this release. Good luck!


Hey! AURAS is not limited edition, it is our first commercial release for general sale.


----------



## slateandash (May 16, 2018)

Hey all! 

If you'd like to be notified when the full website is live & AURAS is avaliable for pre-order you can now sign up your email here... 

https://slateandash.com 

Cheers, 
Simon


----------



## JasonTse (May 17, 2018)

slateandash said:


> Playing an AURAS patch and sending a bit of cc to VDMX5 as well.



TOTAL ANNIHILATION (the recent film) VIBES HERE!!


----------



## slateandash (May 17, 2018)

JasonTse said:


> TOTAL ANNIHILATION (the recent film) VIBES HERE!!


Ha! Yes, we worked on that


----------



## garylionelli (May 17, 2018)

Sounds great. As Kontakt does not support MPE, how are you getting around that (if you are)?


----------



## slateandash (May 17, 2018)

garylionelli said:


> Sounds great. As Kontakt does not support MPE, how are you getting around that (if you are)?


Hi Gary,

We’ve developed our own scripts that interprets the MPE information from the Seaboard into a format that works for Kontakt. 

We've tried to smooth other as many obstacles between Kontakt and the Roli stuff as possible. You don't need to have multiple instances of the same instrument to get the polyphonic expression for example. 10 voices of polyphonic expression are contained within one instrument and you can shape the envelope, layer volume/reverb levels etc from one interface and it will effect all voices.


----------



## garylionelli (May 17, 2018)

slateandash said:


> Hi Gary,
> 
> We’ve developed our own scripts that interprets the MPE information from the Seaboard into a format that works for Kontakt.
> 
> We've tried to smooth other as many obstacles between Kontakt and the Roli stuff as possible. You don't need to have multiple instances of the same instrument to get the polyphonic expression for example. 10 voices of polyphonic expression are contained within one instrument and you can shape the envelope, layer volume/reverb levels etc from one interface and it will effect all voices.



Sounds very interesting, thanks so much. (High time Kontakt should support MPE though.) I use a full-size Haken Continuum, wonder if that'll work in place of the Seaboard for your stuff.


----------



## slateandash (May 17, 2018)

garylionelli said:


> Sounds very interesting, thanks so much. (High time Kontakt should support MPE though.) I use a full-size Haken Continuum, wonder if that'll work in place of the Seaboard for your stuff.



I’m not sure re the Haken but once this is out we’ll look into how we can get it to play nicely.


----------



## D Halgren (May 17, 2018)

I'm guessing that full retail Kontakt will be required? Not Kontakt Player?
@slateandash


----------



## dflood (May 17, 2018)

So this should also work with a LinnStrument? I don’t own one, I have the Roli Seaboard Rise 49, but I understand the LinnStrument is MPE as well and from what I’ve heard it’s a great controller.


----------



## slateandash (May 18, 2018)

D Halgren said:


> I'm guessing that full retail Kontakt will be required? Not Kontakt Player?
> @slateandash


Hey! Thats something we need to make a decision on very soon! Hard to decide considering its our fist release and the fees for player licensing being relatively hefty.


----------



## slateandash (May 18, 2018)

dflood said:


> So this should also work with a LinnStrument? I don’t own one, I have the Roli Seaboard Rise 49, but I understand the LinnStrument is MPE as well and from what I’ve heard it’s a great controller.


I assume so, we haven't looked into the LinnStrument in great detail yet but if you can assign the MPE midi ccs coming from the LinnStrument to the same cc numbers we're using they will control it the same.


----------



## D Halgren (May 18, 2018)

slateandash said:


> Hey, thats something we need to make a decision on very soon! Hard to decide considering its our fist release and the fees for player licensing being relatively hefty.


I guess the assumption is that you would sell a lot more copies with a player version. Either way, I'm just waiting for NI's summer sale to pick up the full Kontakt, and your product sounds so awesome that now I'm looking at the Roli 49. Plus I love your soundtrack work!


----------



## slateandash (May 18, 2018)

D Halgren said:


> I guess the assumption is that you would sell a lot more copies with a player version. Either way, I'm just waiting for NI's summer sale to pick up the full Kontakt, and your product sounds so awesome that now I'm looking at the Roli 49. Plus I love your soundtrack work!


Yes, exactly. Its just that unfortunately you have to buy the licenses up front as far as I'm aware. But we'll make a decision on it very soon. 

Glad to hear you're going to get a 49, they're great!


----------



## N.Caffrey (May 18, 2018)

might have already been answered, but for people without roli, will it still be possible to play it or you think you'd miss too much without one?


----------



## slateandash (May 18, 2018)

N.Caffrey said:


> might have already been answered, but for people without roli, will it still be possible to play it or you think you'd miss too much without one?



Yeah, I think it's totally possible to get loads out of it without a Roli. Our previous two limited edition libraries that went into a number of amazing feature films and tv shows were only for use with a traditional keyboard. The quality of sound design is just as good as those libraries and there is a lot of movement and depth within the sounds themselves and there is much interest to be had by just letting them unfold, much like the spitfire evos series.

The library will feature three separate folders for the 'AURAS' patches. One that contains patches with the mapping for MPE/Roli and another one where the patches have parameters mapped to modwheel etc. The third folder will be the 'Mono Touch' patches, they have same midi cc set up in terms of midi cc assignment as the MPE patches but the controlling of those will happen across all voices (as opposed to polyphonically shaping each note), so you could assign a midi controller to the correct CCs and then control any parameters that way. Its also quite fun using the Roli in this mode as well as it can create some mad, chaotic jumping of parameters.

Also, there will be the 'COLOURS' patches. The Auras are designed multis of layered sounds whereas the Colours are individual single layers for a less curated sound making them easier for more subtle textural use. In the Colours GUI there is a mod matrix where you can assign a few channels of midi cc to different controls, effects etc. One of these cc slots will default to mod wheel and and another will be cc74 which is the default for the 'slide' movement on the roli, but you could change this to another cc if you use some other midi cc control surface etc.

I hope that helps?


----------



## D Halgren (May 18, 2018)

slateandash said:


> Yes, exactly. Its just that unfortunately you have to buy the licenses up front as far as I'm aware. But we'll make a decision on it very soon.
> 
> Glad to hear you're going to get a 49, they're great!


And... bought! Watching the seaboard tutorial series on the Roli site. Holy rabbit hole! I'm very excited, and I can't believe that I haven't been paying attention to this tech.

Anyway, now I'm ready to buy all of your products!!!


----------



## VinRice (May 18, 2018)

I'm in. Very interesting.


----------



## slateandash (May 19, 2018)

D Halgren said:


> And... bought! Watching the seaboard tutorial series on the Roli site. Holy rabbit hole! I'm very excited, and I can't believe that I haven't been paying attention to this tech.
> 
> Anyway, now I'm ready to buy all of your products!!!


Awesome! It takes a little bit of adjusting too as the fact it’s laid out like a keyboard means it’s instinctive to try and play it like one. In reality it’s something very different and once you start to get a feel for it, it’s a completely new world. Hopefully more developers will bring out sounds for it as there is a lot of potential!


----------



## D Halgren (May 19, 2018)

slateandash said:


> Awesome! It takes a little bit of adjusting too as the fact it’s laid out like a keyboard means it’s instinctive to try and play it like one. In reality it’s something very different and once you start to get a feel for it, it’s a completely new world. Hopefully more developers will bring out sounds for it as there is a lot of potential!


The Equator synth looks really useful and cool. I have Phobos, so it will be interesting to see how it plays with the Roli. Look forward to your product and thanks.


----------



## N.Caffrey (May 19, 2018)

slateandash said:


> Yeah, I think it's totally possible to get loads out of it without a Roli. Our previous two limited edition libraries that went into a number of amazing feature films and tv shows were only for use with a traditional keyboard. The quality of sound design is just as good as those libraries and there is a lot of movement and depth within the sounds themselves and there is much interest to be had by just letting them unfold, much like the spitfire evos series.
> 
> The library will feature three separate folders for the 'AURAS' patches. One that contains patches with the mapping for MPE/Roli and another one where the patches have parameters mapped to modwheel etc. The third folder will be the 'Mono Touch' patches, they have same midi cc set up in terms of midi cc assignment as the MPE patches but the controlling of those will happen across all voices (as opposed to polyphonically shaping each note), so you could assign a midi controller to the correct CCs and then control any parameters that way. Its also quite fun using the Roli in this mode as well as it can create some mad, chaotic jumping of parameters.
> 
> ...


Thank you it did!


----------



## jmvideo (May 19, 2018)

slateandash said:


> Yes, exactly. Its just that unfortunately you have to buy the licenses up front as far as I'm aware. But we'll make a decision on it very soon.
> Glad to hear you're going to get a 49, they're great!



It seems though, that the ROLI market is pretty niche and anyone who can afford one probably also has the $$$ to afford the full Kontakt player. Just my two cents.


----------



## stevedeath (May 19, 2018)

slateandash said:


> Price TBC. We're hoping to keep it under £200 for the intro price though.


Sounds a fair price. I don't have a Seaboard yet but quite keen to get one. From the quality of sounds I'm hearing would be happy to spend that just to use with my normal keyboard, not sure I've heard anything like it before...


----------



## slateandash (May 21, 2018)

First play around with the COLOURS interface in AURAS, the section where you can assign shaping parameters to multitouch controls.


----------



## Arviwan (May 23, 2018)

Very promising ! 
You also made me wanna buy a Roli ...and that might happen sooner than later !


----------



## jmvideo (May 23, 2018)

I've had my 25 for just over a week now and have to say I'm kicking myself for not getting a 49. I figured the 25 would be a good way to check it out and see if I like it. Problem is, I love it so much I want it to be my main midi controller for just about everything except pianos. Now must sell my 25 and save for a 49!


----------



## slateandash (May 29, 2018)

jmvideo said:


> I've had my 25 for just over a week now and have to say I'm kicking myself for not getting a 49. I figured the 25 would be a good way to check it out and see if I like it. Problem is, I love it so much I want it to be my main midi controller for just about everything except pianos. Now must sell my 25 and save for a 49!



Yeah, the 49 is a good size, although not cheap! Glad to hear you're getting on with it so well!


----------



## slateandash (May 30, 2018)

Testing the COLOURS section of the AURAS library, assigning parameters to the Leap Motion controller.


----------



## slateandash (May 31, 2018)

New video - One take performance using just one patch from AURAS


----------



## mouse (May 31, 2018)




----------



## slateandash (Jun 2, 2018)

Simon from Slate + Ash will be speaking at the PCAM event at PRS this coming Thursday if anyone wants to come and hear a little more about the AURAS library and it’s implementation with MPE and other controllers.


----------



## slateandash (Jun 6, 2018)

*PRE-ORDERS NOW UP *at www.slateandash.com/auras



Thanks for all your support guys!


----------



## Francis Bourre (Jun 6, 2018)

Great, does it mean the library is released, or is it just a preorder for a future date?


----------



## slateandash (Jun 6, 2018)

Francis Bourre said:


> Great, does it mean the library is released, or is it just a preorder for a future date?


Hi Francis, it's currently a pre-order purchase at the intro price with downloads due to go out June 20th.


----------



## Francis Bourre (Jun 6, 2018)

Ok, thanks for the answer. Can't wait to play with it. I was hoping there could be an access to a kind of beta version, that's why I was asking.
Sounds like you did an incredible work guys. Keep up things going, it's very inspiring.


----------



## ironbut (Jun 6, 2018)

Ordered and excited!


----------



## MAA (Jun 6, 2018)

Are you going to cap orders for this? I want to order it but won't be able to until the end of June.

(sounds GREAT, btw)


----------



## slateandash (Jun 6, 2018)

MAA said:


> Are you going to cap orders for this? I want to order it but won't be able to until the end of June.
> 
> (sounds GREAT, btw)



There will be no capped orders on this library, it’s available to all!


----------



## colony nofi (Jun 7, 2018)

I am completely beside myself waiting for this library....


----------



## slateandash (Jun 8, 2018)

Simon spoke at PRS last night for a PCAM event on future music tech. The talk was livestreamed by PCAM so if you want to check it out you can do below!


----------



## D Halgren (Jun 8, 2018)

Great talk, I'm so excited about this library, and now even more so with the talk about future expansion sounds! Thanks guys!


----------



## slateandash (Jun 8, 2018)

ka00 said:


> This sounds wonderful. Can you say roughly how many curated patches there are?
> 
> Thanks



There are currently 60 AURAS/curated patches and around 100+ COLOURS layers. 

The idea is to add another 10-20 auras and how ever many colours created out of that will be added to that section. 

We also plan to make some multis out of the colours as they are a different process to creating the auras, the auras are 'hand-made' so to speak with custom scripting and programming per patch. The colours can be shaped within the mod matrix environment so you would be able take any of the multi patches we design and tweak things yourself easier. 

Hopefully we'll be able to get multiple wavs into the colours environment under one GUI in the future, rather than have to have an instrument per sound. But we need to figure that out with the MPE scripting limitations in Kontakt and we need to focus on getting v1 out first


----------



## slateandash (Jun 11, 2018)

ka00 said:


> Looking forward to get to play with it. Will definitely purchase. When I watched the demos one thought I had was that you guys could probably make a killer authentic Swarmatron patch too! If that is something that interests you, of course.
> 
> Thanks



There's kind of one in there already


----------



## slateandash (Jun 11, 2018)

We're getting a lot of questions about how the library works with non-MPE instruments, we will be providing more informational text/videos on this. In the meantime here's a vid of the library being used with non MPE instruments.


----------



## Soundlex (Jun 11, 2018)

Sold, sound too sweet to pass! Will you give us a quick walkthrough of some presets with the camera on Kontakt soon? I would like to see the GUI. Thanks


----------



## slateandash (Jun 11, 2018)

Soundlex said:


> Sold, sound too sweet to pass! Will you give us a quick walkthrough of some presets with the camera on Kontakt soon? I would like to see the GUI. Thanks



yeah, thats the next video we're planning on doing. Will be a bit of explanation on how it can work with different controllers devices etc with a screen capture happening so you can see how it works with the GUI

Here's some screenshots of the GUI if you want to just see how it looks. THere's more explanation on the product page as well. www.slateandash.com/auras


----------



## Soundlex (Jun 11, 2018)

Thanks! I saw it on your website but the video will have my interest.


----------



## slateandash (Jun 14, 2018)

COLOURS environment is awesome


----------



## slateandash (Jun 15, 2018)

Soundlex said:


> Sold, sound too sweet to pass! Will you give us a quick walkthrough of some presets with the camera on Kontakt soon? I would like to see the GUI. Thanks



Here's a bit of a better look at the colours GUI in action...


----------



## D Halgren (Jun 15, 2018)

slateandash said:


> Here's a bit of a better look at the colours GUI in action...



Are those other libraries, in your browser, in development or just personal? How do you get the header in the library pane with non-player libraries, is that a development feature? Anyway, sounds great, can't wait!


----------



## ironbut (Jun 15, 2018)

Dying to get my fingers on it!


----------



## slateandash (Jun 18, 2018)

D Halgren said:


> Are those other libraries, in your browser, in development or just personal? How do you get the header in the library pane with non-player libraries, is that a development feature? Anyway, sounds great, can't wait!



Sorry to be a bit slow on here, we're really busy trying to finish up the library for Wednesday.

Those other libraries are some of the limited edition and bespoke ones we've created. The orange one on the top is One Strange Rock, Annihilation is the white one on the bottom. The two in the middle are our limited editions REVERIE and RESONANCE.


----------



## D Halgren (Jun 18, 2018)

slateandash said:


> Sorry to be a bit slow on here, we're really busy trying to finish up the library for Wednesday.
> 
> Those other libraries are some of the limited edition and bespoke ones we've created. The orange one on the top is One Strange Rock, Annihilation is the white one on the bottom. The two in the middle are our limited editions REVERIE and RESONANCE.


Ah, got ya, thanks.


----------



## JasonTse (Jun 20, 2018)

Today's the day!


----------



## slateandash (Jun 20, 2018)

JasonTse said:


> Today's the day!


Hi Jason,

We just sent out this email as we're slightly delayed. Almost there, just wish Kontakt was MPE compatible, would make things a LOT easier.


*AURAS RELEASE UPDATE*

Firstly, thanks everyone for purchasing AURAS, the response has been amazing and we really appreciate everyone's support in creating this library. 

Unfortunately it looks like we're going to have to delay the release by 24-48 hours. No major hiccups or anything, but due to the custom scripting per patch and multiple versions of the instrument inside each preset to account for MPE use, any minor tweaks or adjustments made to the interface/overall architecture result in a laborious process of updating each individual patch individually.

There are no more changes to be made to library so its just the process of going through and implementing the final patches, which unfortunately takes a bit of time. 

The download will be available no later than Friday but hopefully before. We will let you all know as soon as it is up and ready to go.

We know its really annoying when this happens so we appreciate your patience.

Thanks
Si, Will + James


----------



## JasonTse (Jun 20, 2018)

slateandash said:


> Hi Jason,
> 
> We just sent out this email as we're slightly delayed. Almost there, just wish Kontakt was MPE compatible, would make things a LOT easier.
> 
> ...



No problem! Appreciate the transparency. Would rather you guys have the extra time to deliver a good working product. That being said...can't wait to load this up on my Roli Seaboard!


----------



## slateandash (Jun 20, 2018)

Hey guys,

AURAS was featured in this weeks Sonic TALK on Sonicstate.com. It seems Nick was excited about it 

Fortunately for Rich, there pretty much IS a fully blown synth engine it


----------



## Richard Wilkinson (Jun 21, 2018)

Have you had any contact with kontakt? (!) Or NI, rather - in terms of the next version and MPE compatibility? And if Kontakt embraces MPE would that mean updates/future versions would be easier or would you have to redo a lot of stuff to get it working?

Preordering now


----------



## Grégory Betton (Jun 21, 2018)

Hey, seems very nice to test on my sadly not so used Roli Seaboard 49. Just one question, what about the VAT discount for EU buyers?


----------



## slateandash (Jun 21, 2018)

Richard Wilkinson said:


> Have you had any contact with kontakt? (!) Or NI, rather - in terms of the next version and MPE compatibility? And if Kontakt embraces MPE would that mean updates/future versions would be easier or would you have to redo a lot of stuff to get it working?
> 
> Preordering now



Hi Richard, thanks for ordering! Yes, we are working with NI on a couple of things, including trying to get it into a Player version (the way we have to do the scripting etc is not compatible with their NKS format at the moment). Regarding MPE, not sure how soon that will be implemented in Kontakt as its probably not a simple task. It would make updates etc easier but it's gradually getting easier for us anyway as we discover our own workflow to make it as simple as we can. 

Still, we already have 2 updates planned for AURAS - one not too long after release, which will cover a bunch of little tweaks and ideas we have that we can't fit into this delivery schedule, plus any bug fixes etc that you guys may discover. 

Then we have a few big ideas for it that we need to get our heads into and will take a bit of work, but aiming to do it within 6 months or so...




Grégory Betton said:


> Hey, seems very nice to test on my sadly not so used Roli Seaboard 49. Just one question, what about the VAT discount for EU buyers?



Hey Gregory, we've set up this as a new company now we've gone public with our releases and are not currently VAT registered. So at the moment there is no VAT included in the price. 

Which also means getting at the intro price is a bigger steal than it seems for those not VAT registered as the full price will be £179 + VAT once we do get registered.


----------



## broccolijam90 (Jun 22, 2018)

Any updates on release? Is it ready to be downloaded yet?


----------



## slateandash (Jun 22, 2018)

broccolijam90 said:


> Any updates on release? Is it ready to be downloaded yet?



We're putting the final package together at the moment, we'll let you guys know as soon as it's uploaded and ready to go. Not long now, we promise!


----------



## broccolijam90 (Jun 22, 2018)

slateandash said:


> We're putting the final package together at the moment, we'll let you guys know as soon as it's uploaded and ready to go. Not long now, we promise!


Awesome thanks guys!


----------



## slateandash (Jun 22, 2018)

Hey all, quick update. We've had some issues in the final packaging up etc with duplicate files, compression etc. We're just trying to work all that stuff out and then we'll get it uploading, probably won't be until tomorrow morning until its done though. Again will email everyone to let you know when its up and ready to go.


----------



## ironbut (Jun 22, 2018)

Anyone having a hard time finding the "littlefoot" folder on a Mac, try opening the contents of the Roli Dashboard app in Applications>Resources>Littlefoot.
I'm guessing it's an issue on my Mac because I moved my Home folder to a different drive.
I also couldn't update the Dashboard so I downloaded the latest and installed it.


----------



## slateandash (Jun 23, 2018)

It was a 4am finish to get it done but we got there, thanks for your patience guys. 

Overview/walkthrough vids to come next week. Look forward to hearing what everyone does with the library! 

We'll be straight on to working on some update ideas we've had


----------



## Richard Wilkinson (Jun 23, 2018)

Is there a reason pitch bend range isn't set to 12 for all patches? Apart from that, and some CPU gobbling (to be expected) I'm loving it. It really rewards experimentation and playing around with the options - a bit like the Seaboard itself. Full of wonderful and evocative textures. Smashing job.


----------



## D Halgren (Jun 23, 2018)

What's the difference in the .mode between the lite and the normal?


----------



## slateandash (Jun 23, 2018)

Richard Wilkinson said:


> Is there a reason pitch bend range isn't set to 12 for all patches? Apart from that, and some CPU gobbling (to be expected) I'm loving it. It really rewards experimentation and playing around with the options - a bit like the Seaboard itself. Full of wonderful and evocative textures. Smashing job.



Hi Richard, 

Really happy you're enjoying the library and cool video, its exciting to see people using it after the work that's gone into it. 

The pitch bend range is set to as a stylistic choice. Most of the patches are quite layered and can start sounding a bit 'sample bendy' quite easy when the pitch bend is set to 12. Also a lot of our patches already have a bit pitch movement in so we didn't want to make it so sensitive to pitch that it starts wobbling all over the place with small movements.


----------



## slateandash (Jun 23, 2018)

D Halgren said:


> What's the difference in the .mode between the lite and the normal?


Its essentially a limitation on voices to four voices so it will voice steal but keep down a bit of cpu usage. 

Nothing complex but thought it was an easy way for people to just click on it if they want to try and keep cpu down.


----------



## Richard Wilkinson (Jun 23, 2018)

slateandash said:


> Hi Richard,
> 
> Really happy you're enjoying the library and cool video, its exciting to see people using it after the work that's gone into it.
> 
> The pitch bend range is set to as a stylistic choice. Most of the patches are quite layered and can start sounding a bit 'sample bendy' quite easy when the pitch bend is set to 12. Also a lot of our patches already have a bit pitch movement in so we didn't want to make it so sensitive to pitch that it starts wobbling all over the place with small movements.



Thanks - makes sense to me, but it's nice I've got the option to quickly set the range to 12, so I can do pitch-per-note slides if needed. Good luck with the release!


----------



## slateandash (Jun 23, 2018)

Richard Wilkinson said:


> Thanks - makes sense to me, but it's nice I've got the option to quickly set the range to 12, so I can do pitch-per-note slides if needed. Good luck with the release!


Exactly, thats idea. Some work really well with massive bendyness!


----------



## D Halgren (Jun 23, 2018)

ironbut said:


> Anyone having a hard time finding the "littlefoot" folder on a Mac, try opening the contents of the Roli Dashboard app in Applications>Resources>Littlefoot.
> I'm guessing it's an issue on my Mac because I moved my Home folder to a different drive.
> I also couldn't update the Dashboard so I downloaded the latest and installed it.


I haven't moved my home folder and it was in the same place for me. Maybe a High Sierra thing. Great sounds! I was gassing for the Olafur EVO that I don't have and I think this just solved that for me


----------



## broccolijam90 (Jun 23, 2018)

Do u guys have any return policy on this library? Any trial version? Don’t get me wrong it sounds awesome, but I’ve bought alot of libraries in the past where Reality was different from expectation. Just thought I’d ask before clicking that buy button. No offence meant.


----------



## slateandash (Jun 23, 2018)

broccolijam90 said:


> Do u guys have any return policy on this library? Any trial version? Don’t get me wrong it sounds awesome, but I’ve bought alot of libraries in the past where Reality was different from expectation. Just thought I’d ask before clicking that buy button. No offence meant.



Officially there is no returns policy, due to the difficulty of 'returning' a digital product such as this, we would judge each case individually though. Sorry but thats about the best I can say right now.

We'll be putting out some walkthrough/overview videos next week. Maybe you could wait for those and see if it gives you some more insight?


----------



## broccolijam90 (Jun 23, 2018)

slateandash said:


> Officially there is no returns policy, due to the difficulty of 'returning' a digital product such as this, we would judge each case individually though. Sorry but thats about the best I can say right now.
> 
> We'll be putting out some walkthrough/overview videos next week. Maybe you could wait for those and see if it gives you some more insight?


Thanks for the quick reply! Yeah I understand it can be kind of sketchy. Yeah good idea, i might wait and see some more videos. Thanks for being so friendly and helpful!


----------



## n9n9n9 (Jun 23, 2018)

This library is very, very good. My 14yo daughter has been playing our Seaboard Block and all the patches for hours at this point (while I've only had a few minutes' try... ) The quality of sound and expressiveness is wonderful. She has also stepped through all the Colors parameters. It is very well designed and recorded and presented. Thanks!

Hey -- is there documentation? Just wondering if you have more wisdom than I do for getting everything set up.

Cheers.


----------



## D Halgren (Jun 23, 2018)

n9n9n9 said:


> This library is very, very good. My 14yo daughter has been playing our Seaboard Block and all the patches for hours at this point (while I've only had a few minutes' try... ) The quality of sound and expressiveness is wonderful. She has also stepped through all the Colors parameters. It is very well designed and recorded and presented. Thanks!
> 
> Hey -- is there documentation? Just wondering if you have more wisdom than I do for getting everything set up.
> 
> Cheers.


I agree with everything you said! It's wonderful! I just got lost in The Faun Minor for half an hour! There was a quick start guide with the email that explains everything pretty well.


----------



## ironbut (Jun 23, 2018)

You guys are right.
It's tons of fun and easy to get lost in.
Has anybody tried mapping their own samples in a Colors patch yet?


----------



## D Halgren (Jun 23, 2018)

ironbut said:


> You guys are right.
> It's tons of fun and easy to get lost in.
> Has anybody tried mapping their own samples in a Colors patch yet?


I haven't even finished going through all the Auras patches yet, but that's a cool idea! Let me know how it goes if you try it.


----------



## brett (Jun 23, 2018)

Can those that have used it (or perhaps slate and ash) perhaps comment further on the CPU usage?

I know people will say that the CPU usage is worth it but with a fully loaded template I can’t afford to be swallowing up 5% of my CPU per patch no matter how great it sounds. This is the reason I won’t be purchasing DIVA until I get a new computer and is the same reason why I moved away from CPU intensive reverbs like B2 etc or other hungry plugins. 

No offense intended. Genuinely loving what I’m hearing so far but I want to be realistic about how much CPU headroom I will need before I purchase 

Cheers


----------



## D Halgren (Jun 23, 2018)

brett said:


> Can those that have used it (or perhaps slate and ash) perhaps comment further on the CPU usage?
> 
> I know people will say that the CPU usage is worth it but with a fully loaded template I can’t afford to be swallowing up 5% of my CPU per patch no matter how great it sounds. This is the reason I won’t be purchasing DIVA until I get a new computer and is the same reason why I moved away from CPU intensive reverbs like B2 etc or other hungry plugins.
> 
> ...


It ranges a lot between patches, but I would say that because of the scripting and multis, it's pretty CPU intensive. I'm seeing it range between 5-30% on Kontakt's meter. Maybe @slateandash can say more about it. Hope that helps.


----------



## slateandash (Jun 24, 2018)

brett said:


> Can those that have used it (or perhaps slate and ash) perhaps comment further on the CPU usage?
> 
> I know people will say that the CPU usage is worth it but with a fully loaded template I can’t afford to be swallowing up 5% of my CPU per patch no matter how great it sounds. This is the reason I won’t be purchasing DIVA until I get a new computer and is the same reason why I moved away from CPU intensive reverbs like B2 etc or other hungry plugins.
> 
> ...



Hi Brett,

This library is quite CPU intensive, depending on the patch. You can use reduce voice limits to help with CPU usage and most patches can take a bit of this without overly noticeable voice stealing, but we do recommend you have an up-to-date and powerful computer/cpu to get the best out of the AURAS library.

We've put quite a few measures in the scripting to try and reduce cpu where possible and we'll be working to try and take this further. But I think it's going to be partly the nature of the beast that to produce these results it will be quite demanding on the computer. 

Hope that helps!

Simon


----------



## slateandash (Jun 24, 2018)

Thanks for all the positive comments btw everyone, the feedback we've gotten so far has been amazing, which is a relief after all the work thats gone into it


----------



## Jaap (Jun 24, 2018)

slateandash said:


> Thanks for all the positive comments btw everyone, the feedback we've gotten so far has been amazing, which is a relief after all the work thats gone into it



Only saw the videos so far but sounds like its very well deserved!


----------



## D Halgren (Jun 24, 2018)

Jaap said:


> Only saw the videos so far but sounds like its very well deserved!


Jaap, buy it! You won't be disappointed! It really is something special.


----------



## Jaap (Jun 24, 2018)

D Halgren said:


> Jaap, buy it! You won't be disappointed! It really is something special.



I will very likely follow your advice


----------



## jmvideo (Jun 24, 2018)

I'm currently using a MacPro 2012 Quad-core 3.2Ghz w/ 32GB RAM. Would that be powerful enough? I'm still waiting for the (supposed) new MP announcement later this year to upgrade.


----------



## D Halgren (Jun 24, 2018)

Man, just started on the Colours (Brits are funny with the ou's) section. Endless possibilities! You guys are killing it! Thanks so much! So inspiring!


----------



## n9n9n9 (Jun 24, 2018)

Works pretty well for me on a 2017 MBP 2.7Ghz Quad Core w 16GB RAM.

I have been getting drop outs and some disk spikes... which is weird, but CPU is at 4-7% for most patches and spikes to 22-26% for some.


----------



## slateandash (Jun 25, 2018)

jmvideo said:


> I'm currently using a MacPro 2012 Quad-core 3.2Ghz w/ 32GB RAM. Would that be powerful enough? I'm still waiting for the (supposed) new MP announcement later this year to upgrade.



Should be fine. The computer we used for the demo videos was a 2.3GHz late 2012 Mac Mini.


----------



## slateandash (Jun 28, 2018)

Sascha Knorr sent us this beautifully filmed and performed piece using AURAS and the Haaken Continuum.

Thank you Sascha!


----------



## jmvideo (Jun 29, 2018)

I just purchased and installed Auras and all I can say is Wow! So inspiring that I wrote a new track within the first 10 minutes of playing it on my ROLI. That's always a sign of a great VI. Awesome job guys... I look forward to hopefully more of your products in the future.


----------



## slateandash (Jun 29, 2018)

Overview video 1 is up. COLOURS overview to come next week.

These videos are/will be more instructional in nature just explaining the basics, but we plan to put out some more ‘inspiration’ videos when we have the chance.


----------



## Mannix (Jun 30, 2018)

slateandash said:


> Sascha Knorr sent us this beautifully filmed and performed piece using AURAS and the Haaken Continuum.
> 
> Thank you Sascha!


very cool!


----------



## Grégory Betton (Jul 2, 2018)

slateandash said:


> Overview video 1 is up. COLOURS overview to come next week.
> 
> These videos are/will be more instructional in nature just explaining the basics, but we plan to put out some more ‘inspiration’ videos when we have the chance.



That achieved to convince me. Great job here!


----------



## will_m (Jul 2, 2018)

I made a bit of a walkthrough / review video on this library, available here if anyone wants to check it out:


----------



## brett (Jul 3, 2018)

slateandash said:


> Overview video 1 is up. COLOURS overview to come next week.
> 
> These videos are/will be more instructional in nature just explaining the basics, but we plan to put out some more ‘inspiration’ videos when we have the chance.




Thanks for the vid

Am I right in thinking that without an MPE controller there is no way to independently control parameters (pitch bend, cc1, cc11 etc) for more than one note at a time? Or put another way, all notes you play are affected at once?

B


----------



## slateandash (Jul 3, 2018)

brett said:


> Thanks for the vid
> 
> Am I right in thinking that without an MPE controller there is no way to independently control parameters (pitch bend, cc1, cc11 etc) for more than one note at a time? Or put another way, all notes you play are affected at once?
> 
> B



Hey Brett,

Yes, that’s right. That is essentially what makes MPE what it is, so you can’t do polyphonic control per voice on any instrument you use unless an MPE device.


----------



## brett (Jul 3, 2018)

What is the workaround to get the most from your library then? Load multiple Kontakt instances?


----------



## slateandash (Jul 3, 2018)

brett said:


> What is the workaround to get the most from your library then? Load multiple Kontakt instances?



There is no workaround to do that polyphonically if you don’t have an MPE instrument. 

Otherwise you just use the expression the way you normally would with a sample or synth which is with the soundshaping affecting all voices simultaneously. If you look in the overview video it shows the library being used with a nanokontrol and lightpad block to perform the soundshaping in this fashion. We also have the slide and pressure controls of the Seaboard mirrored to modwheel and after touch so you could control it that way, although we find that aftertouch doesn’t really have the range of movement to allow you to control things particularly accurately. 

Another interesting option is the Keith McMillen K-Board. Whilst not providing polyphonic control you can use pressure and tilt to shape the sound across all notes.

https://www.gak.co.uk/en/keith-mcmi...pspGyqGx869tNpMtkEOkWEFsH7i9STooaAnpwEALw_wcB

The library is designed to be a really great sample library designed for traditional touch or fader controls but with the expanded option of MPE for those with MPE controllers.


----------



## Soundlex (Jul 6, 2018)

I just wanted to say that it sounds really great and I don't even have an MPE instrument.
I will get one soon because I can't manage to make the Trauma Faith Noise patch to sound quite like your demo but I think it is totally related to the fact that I don't use the Seaboard...
The fact that I didn't need to EQ any of the patches yet is a really good sign, nice production guys!
Definitely will use it a lot in my next feature film!


----------



## Garry (Jul 6, 2018)

slateandash said:


> Hey Brett,
> 
> Yes, that’s right. That is essentially what makes MPE what it is, so you can’t do polyphonic control per voice on any instrument you use unless an MPE device.


I hadn’t fully appreciated this either, but actually, your video was such a great demonstration of this in action: without the ROLI, the AURAs library would sound great just on a normal MIDI keyboard, but then when you hear the ROLI, and you hear the constraint of parameters having to effect all keys at once on the traditional keyboard, rather than individually as on the ROLI, it looks and sounds so limited by comparison.

I hadn’t considered the ROLI much before: tried it briefly in a shop, and didn’t really ‘get it’, but this could be what convinces me to try again. I hear you shouldn’t try to play it like a piano, despite the apparent similarity, and perhaps that’s what I was doing wrong? With a VI of this quality, it really makes me reconsider. Thank you - this is incredibly innovative.


----------



## joed (Jul 6, 2018)

This sounds fantastic.


----------



## slateandash (Jul 6, 2018)

Hi all,

The COLOURS overview video is now online.



Hopefully this helps explain a little bit more about this part of the library.

_(Which we've got some awesome plans for in a future update )
_
P.S intro price ends this coming Friday (13th July)


----------



## D Halgren (Jul 6, 2018)

This library is seriously magical!


----------



## jules (Jul 7, 2018)

I have to say this library is the best advertisement for the seaboard i've ever heard. No doubt we'll hear those sounds in many many movies in the forthcoming months. (No doubt many, including me, have now a seaboard block on their to buy list just for the pleasure to play this beauty). Sounds like a kind of Spitfire Evo vs Heavyocity Novo on steroïds ! 
What about a random function ala String Sudio Dark Matter ?


----------



## slateandash (Jul 7, 2018)

Garry said:


> I hadn’t fully appreciated this either, but actually, your video was such a great demonstration of this in action: without the ROLI, the AURAs library would sound great just on a normal MIDI keyboard, but then when you hear the ROLI, and you hear the constraint of parameters having to effect all keys at once on the traditional keyboard, rather than individually as on the ROLI, it looks and sounds so limited by comparison.
> 
> I hadn’t considered the ROLI much before: tried it briefly in a shop, and didn’t really ‘get it’, but this could be what convinces me to try again. I hear you shouldn’t try to play it like a piano, despite the apparent similarity, and perhaps that’s what I was doing wrong? With a VI of this quality, it really makes me reconsider. Thank you - this is incredibly innovative.



Exactly. The ability to control the sound and shape of a note individually in a polyphonic performance of a digital instrument is genuinely a game changer. MPE is really starting to catch on as more products that exploit its possibilities start to come out. There's so much to be explored, both in the tools as that can be controlled by it and also the hardware that can control them, the Seaboard is just one example of how MPE can be used. 

One of the key things to remember, regarding the seaboard for example, is that its not supposed to replace a keyboard. Its a completely different thing really, more like a fretless stringed instrument with a keyboard layout. Sometimes the on/off, hammer action nature of a piano/keyboard works and feels best for an instrument, but sometimes the malleable texture feel of seaboard takes a sound to another level. We felt this was particularly true for more 'sound designed' instruments where you can physically shape or sculpt the sounds with your fingers and what made us want to do AURAS. The sounds and shaping parameters still work really well with non-mpe controllers but you are limited to the 'monophonic' control of those parameters. That is a limitation of the controller not the library of course, and you get that with any software you use with traditional MIDI controllers.


----------



## slateandash (Jul 7, 2018)

jules said:


> I have to say this library is the best advertisement for the seaboard i've ever heard. No doubt we'll hear those sounds in many many movies in the forthcoming months. (No doubt many, including me, have now a seaboard block on their to buy list just for the pleasure to play this beauty). Sounds like a kind of Spitfire Evo vs Heavyocity Novo on steroïds !
> What about a random function ala String Sudio Dark Matter ?



How does the random function work on the Dark Matter library? I don't know much about the String Audio stuff. 

We have a random/shuffle feature in the COLOURS section of the library. We tried to keep the AURAS section more 'curated' with the emphasis being on controlling the sound through the performance parameters.


----------



## Ron Verboom (Jul 7, 2018)

One of the most inspiring new vi's from the last years, love it!


----------



## jules (Jul 7, 2018)

slateandash said:


> How does the random function work on the Dark Matter library?


I don't really know how it works, but over the years i noticed there's two kinds of random functionalities integrated in Vis : the ones like dark matter that produce interesting and usable results each time you hit the random button, and the others, where you end up with silence, or random noise'n'glitches - and once in a while with an interesting and usable result. Ksp wizardry, clever programing or very well curated raw sounds that work well together, i can't say.


----------



## marmalade haze (Jul 7, 2018)

wow, amazing library and the roli keyboards definitely bring the sounds to another level.


----------



## slateandash (Jul 8, 2018)

jules said:


> I don't really know how it works, but over the years i noticed there's two kinds of random functionalities integrated in Vis : the ones like dark matter that produce interesting and usable results each time you hit the random button, and the others, where you end up with silence, or random noise'n'glitches - and once in a while with an interesting and usable result. Ksp wizardry, clever programing or very well curated raw sounds that work well together, i can't say.



Sorry, I didn’t mean how does the programming/scripting work, but what is it it is randomising? Is it effects, envelopes, sound sources, lfos, all of the above? Does it have controls for how the randomisation works? Probability etc? 

We’ve got more ideas for the random/shuffle section (it was a late entry into the script/interface, so we’ve had more thoughts since) but interesting to hear how others work. 

In fact there’s quite a few more ideas for the colours environment that we’re really excited to start developing. The plan for the arpeggiator section is to turn it into a motion/sequence section with some non-traditional linear and generative pattern sequencers. Hopefully we can pull it off as it should be really cool!


----------



## ism (Jul 8, 2018)

I generally don't work with synths, but I'm enthralled by some of these sounds. In particular the "Gamla Stan" patch. It sounds like something that would work with a particular type of orchestral track. Anyone have any guesses what this sound actually is? It's quite amazing.


----------



## jules (Jul 8, 2018)

slateandash said:


> Sorry, I didn’t mean how does the programming/scripting work, but what is it it is randomising? Is it effects, envelopes, sound sources, lfos, all of the above? Does it have controls for how the randomisation works? Probability etc?


Looks like it's randomizing the sound sources and the reverb sends. But the ability to choose the target and the amount of randomization should be even better (by the way, it may be the key between a useless and a good random). As i don't own Auras yet, i was not aware of this random/shuffle feature in the Colours area. (To be true i'm not sure i understand clearly the distinction between Colours and Auras except the fact the firsts are some basic components of the seconds. But i suppose it will become cristal clear after an hour with the lib).


----------



## stevedeath (Jul 8, 2018)

Ridiculously good.


----------



## joepaz (Jul 8, 2018)

Could you please list out all of the relevant MPE MIDI info for the library (channels, CCs, ranges, etc.)? I'm getting my LinnStrument this week and I'd like to know how to set it up. Thanks.


----------



## slateandash (Jul 10, 2018)

joepaz said:


> Could you please list out all of the relevant MPE MIDI info for the library (channels, CCs, ranges, etc.)? I'm getting my LinnStrument this week and I'd like to know how to set it up. Thanks.


Hi Joe,

All the MIDI info is in the quickstart manual https://slateandash.com/collections/frontpage/products/auras

Let us know how you get on with AURAS and the LinnStrument would be keen to hear how they work together.


----------



## slateandash (Jul 12, 2018)

Just to remind everyone that the intro price for AURAS ends tomorrow (Friday, 11:59pm GMT). After which the price will go to £179

Also we will be registering for VAT soon so the price will increase further. Good to grab it now whilst its at the current price!


----------



## kavinsky (Jul 13, 2018)

the presentation of your product should be an example to other devs.
what a great taste in everything.
inspiring!


----------



## slateandash (Jul 13, 2018)

kavinsky said:


> the presentation of your product should be an example to other devs.
> what a great taste in everything.
> inspiring!



Thank you, we’ve had a lot of great feedback in this regard, which is really great to hear!


----------



## Mannix (Jul 14, 2018)

loving it, very good even though I don't know what i'm doing, the pristine audio already sounds eq'd, the scapes evolve randomly almost aleatoric.

Question to you smarter folks: I am trying to learn the first 2 sliders on my Korg Nano to the same functions as on the overview video's Nano, which functions are they?


----------



## D Halgren (Jul 14, 2018)

Mannix said:


> loving it, very good even though I don't know what i'm doing, the pristine audio already sounds eq'd, the scapes evolve randomly almost aleatoric.
> 
> Question to you smarter folks: I am trying to learn the first 2 sliders on my Korg Nano to the same functions as on the overview video's Nano, which functions are they?


Hover over the function you want to control in Kontakt, right click, learn midi, move the physical controller. Rinse and repeat.


----------



## Mannix (Jul 15, 2018)

thanks, still having an issues on 10.13.5


----------



## slateandash (Jul 16, 2018)

Mannix said:


> loving it, very good even though I don't know what i'm doing, the pristine audio already sounds eq'd, the scapes evolve randomly almost aleatoric.
> 
> Question to you smarter folks: I am trying to learn the first 2 sliders on my Korg Nano to the same functions as on the overview video's Nano, which functions are they?


Hey! You can just click on the slide or press icon in the midi cc assign section of the AURAS interface as outlined at around the 5:12 mark on the AURAS overview video. Alternatively the slide and press controls are already assigned to MIDI CC1 and 11 so if you assign your nano sliders to to those CC's using the KORG Control Editor you won't have to MIDI learn them every time.


----------



## slateandash (Aug 21, 2018)

Cool vid from BT using one of our patches in his new surround sound rig.


----------



## Mannix (Aug 22, 2018)

slateandash said:


> Cool vid from BT using one of our patches in his new surround sound rig.



Looks like BT is definitely giving the heads up. Even with this shotty recording it sounds stunning. Time to save up for a 49 rise.


----------



## D Halgren (Sep 13, 2018)

Mac Quayle using Colours for American Horror Story. It's around 15 minutes in.

Congrats @slateandash


----------



## slateandash (Sep 14, 2018)

D Halgren said:


> Mac Quayle using Colours for American Horror Story. It's around 15 minutes in.
> 
> Congrats @slateandash



Nice spot!


----------



## N.Caffrey (Feb 19, 2019)

I'm interested in the library but don't have a Roli. Is there anybody here in the same position who owns the library and can share his/her experience?


----------



## Soundlex (Feb 19, 2019)

N.Caffrey said:


> I'm interested in the library but don't have a Roli. Is there anybody here in the same position who owns the library and can share his/her experience?


It's amazing, I use it all the time and I don't have a Roli...


----------



## N.Caffrey (Feb 19, 2019)

It does sound amazing. Do you use faders or tweak manually with the mouse?


----------



## n9n9n9 (Feb 19, 2019)

you can map all the per-note-mpe modulations to a cc. I use this often, actually, even though I have a ROLI controller. It's a different library this way, easier to control the modulations and it is often nice to have them done consistently across all played notes.

either way the library is a treasure.


----------



## Soundlex (Feb 19, 2019)

N.Caffrey said:


> It does sound amazing. Do you use faders or tweak manually with the mouse?


I use my keyboard modwheel and the faders, a lot, it works great and I can make it sound exactly like if had a Roli...it just takes a little more time.


----------



## styledelk (Feb 19, 2019)

This is still on my must buy list. It sits in an open tab all the time.


----------



## midiman (Feb 19, 2019)

@slateandash Are you cooking something new? I love Auras, and I can't wait to see what you release next. Getting the Roli and pairing it with Auras was the best creative move of 2018 for me. Thanks for the amazing and inspiring sounds.


----------



## slateandash (Feb 21, 2019)

midiman said:


> @slateandash Are you cooking something new? I love Auras, and I can't wait to see what you release next. Getting the Roli and pairing it with Auras was the best creative move of 2018 for me. Thanks for the amazing and inspiring sounds.



Hey! We are working on a couple of things actually, something for the near future (don't want to put a specific date yet) and another thing later in the year. We've had some ridiculsouly cool comissions come out of AURAS so we're having to work the commercial stuff in and around these projects.

What I will say though is neither thing will be a continuation on from the AURAS engine. The new instruments are very different ideas and workflows from that and not sure if they will be MPE compatible due to CPU demands. We will probably look to do a kind of 'AURAS 2' towards the end of the year/early 2020.

In the meantime we have released our fist video from the AURAS EP, with a track by Yair Elazar Glotman. The EP fetaures tracks made using the instrument by some super cool artists such as Michael Price, Kuedo and Sam Slater.

Hope you enjoy!


----------



## N.Caffrey (Mar 1, 2019)

Love the library, really cool stuff. Do you have a date in mind for making it available in the library tab @slateandash ? I read somewhere that you're planning to do it. For some reason when I add it to quick load it, the folder is empty, so having it in the library tab would be ace.


----------



## D Halgren (Mar 1, 2019)

N.Caffrey said:


> Love the library, really cool stuff. Do you have a date in mind for making it available in the library tab @slateandash ? I read somewhere that you're planning to do it. For some reason when I add it to quick load it, the folder is empty, so having it in the library tab would be ace.


It works in my quickload as a multi.


----------



## N.Caffrey (Mar 1, 2019)

D Halgren said:


> It works in my quickload as a multi.



Do you do something different than dragging the folder in the quick load tab?


----------



## mouse (Mar 1, 2019)

Doesn't work in quicklpad for me either


----------



## kriskrause (Mar 1, 2019)

slateandash said:


> Still, we already have 2 updates planned for AURAS - one not too long after release, which will cover a bunch of little tweaks and ideas we have that we can't fit into this delivery schedule, plus any bug fixes etc that you guys may discover.
> 
> Then we have a few big ideas for it that we need to get our heads into and will take a bit of work, but aiming to do it within 6 months or so...


I bought AURAS during the intro sale and have loved working with it. 

Are those two updates quoted above still in the works?


----------



## D Halgren (Mar 1, 2019)

N.Caffrey said:


> Do you do something different than dragging the folder in the quick load tab?


If I remember correctly, I switched to the multi tab and dragged it in there. It's still the quickload page, but there are tabs at the top, IIRC. I will take a look later when I get to my studio.







Found this pic online showing the tabs.


----------



## N.Caffrey (Mar 1, 2019)

D Halgren said:


> If I remember correctly, I switched to the multi tab and dragged it in there. It's still the quickload page, but there are tabs at the top, IIRC. I will take a look later when I get to my studio.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It worked, thank you!


----------



## D Halgren (Mar 1, 2019)

N.Caffrey said:


> It worked, thank you!


Awesome


----------



## slateandash (Apr 12, 2019)

Two reviews of AURAS have come out today...

10/10 Excellence Award from Music Tech
https://www.musictech.net/reviews/software-instruments/slate-ash-auras/

and Sample Library Review

https://www.samplelibraryreview.com/the-reviews/review-auras-by-slate-ash/


----------



## D Halgren (Apr 12, 2019)

slateandash said:


> Two reviews of AURAS have come out today...
> 
> 10/10 Excellence Award from Music Tech
> https://www.musictech.net/reviews/software-instruments/slate-ash-auras/
> ...


Congrats guys! Looking forward to your future endeavors, and I love Auras!


----------



## midiman (Apr 12, 2019)

slateandash said:


> Two reviews of AURAS have come out today...
> 
> 10/10 Excellence Award from Music Tech
> https://www.musictech.net/reviews/software-instruments/slate-ash-auras/
> ...



Congratulations - Very well deserved. Looking forward to future libraries.


----------



## slateandash (Apr 15, 2019)

D Halgren said:


> Congrats guys! Looking forward to your future endeavors, and I love Auras!





midiman said:


> Congratulations - Very well deserved. Looking forward to future libraries.


Thanks guys!


----------



## Mannix (Apr 15, 2019)

slateandash said:


> Thanks guys!


really looking forward to you next library!


----------



## slateandash (Apr 17, 2019)

Mannix said:


> really looking forward to you next library!


Not too long now!


----------



## D Halgren (Apr 17, 2019)

slateandash said:


> Not too long now!


Intriguing...


----------



## AdamKmusic (Jun 26, 2019)

Reckon this might be my PRS day treat!


----------



## slateandash (Aug 8, 2019)

D Halgren said:


> Intriguing...


We are obviously very bad at estimating timelines 😂


----------



## D Halgren (Aug 8, 2019)

slateandash said:


> We are obviously very bad at estimating timelines 😂


I have been watching your social media channels. The new product is looking really promising! Can't wait!


----------



## slateandash (Aug 9, 2019)

D Halgren said:


> I have been watching your social media channels. The new product is looking really promising! Can't wait!


Its definitely interesting!


----------



## midiman (Aug 16, 2019)

slateandash said:


> We are obviously very bad at estimating timelines 😂



No worries. We understand that great sample library products are hard to estimate. You guys are not just sample developers - you are artists, and it is hard to put a timestamp on a library that is made with real artistry. I just consider myself lucky to be able to work with a library like Auras.

It comes when it comes, and I (and I believe many others) will be lining up to buy it, because if it is anything as good as Auras was, for me it will be a blind and immediate purchase. I have gotten SOOOO much mileage out of Auras, and so much inspiration, and I will continue you to use Auras well into the far future I believe.
Thanks, for your amazing work.


----------



## slateandash (Aug 21, 2019)

midiman said:


> No worries. We understand that great sample library products are hard to estimate. You guys are not just sample developers - you are artists, and it is hard to put a timestamp on a library that is made with real artistry. I just consider myself lucky to be able to work with a library like Auras.
> 
> It comes when it comes, and I (and I believe many others) will be lining up to buy it, because if it is anything as good as Auras was, for me it will a blind and immediate purchase. I have gotten SOOOO much mileage out of Auras, and so much inspiration, and I will continue you to use Auras well into the far future I believe.
> Thanks, for your amazing work.


Thank you for appreciating what we do


----------



## slateandash (Aug 21, 2019)

slateandash said:


> Thank you for appreciating what we do




We've never created any traditional AURAS 'demo tracks' showing off what the sample instrument can do. But when testing out creating a pulse with our new instrument (in development) recently it lead to this short composition using layers of patches from AURAS to create a dense textural landscape.

*no other sample libraries/VI's were used in making this track other than the pulse and pad at the start which came from the next engine we are currently working on.


----------



## slateandash (Aug 27, 2019)

New Demo///HUNTER


----------



## Mannix (Aug 27, 2019)

slateandash said:


> We've never created any traditional AURAS 'demo tracks' showing off what the sample instrument can do. But when testing out creating a pulse with our new instrument (in development) recently it lead to this short composition using layers of patches from AURAS to create a dense textural landscape.
> 
> *no other sample libraries/VI's were used in making this track other than the pulse and pad at the start which came from the next engine we are currently working on.



very cool, sounds like Radiohead has or will be using your stuff


----------



## AdamKmusic (Sep 10, 2019)

Finally picked this up, from the few sounds I played around with it's highly inspiring & really unique sounds & noises! Definitely considering picking up a Roli Seaboard Block too to get more functions out of it as well!


----------



## ltmusic (Sep 11, 2019)

Really great sounds!!! 
Some questions...
1 ) Is there any difference in the performance-expression of the sounds between Roli seaboard block and Roli rise 25 ...(except the 25 keyboard) ? 

2) How do you assign the faders of a midi controler (like korg nano kontrol 2) in order to control the sounds ?


----------



## slateandash (Sep 12, 2019)

ltmusic said:


> Really great sounds!!!
> Some questions...
> 1 ) Is there any difference in the performance-expression of the sounds between Roli seaboard block and Roli rise 25 ...(except the 25 keyboard) ?
> 
> 2) How do you assign the faders of a midi controler (like korg nano kontrol 2) in order to control the sounds ?


Hey there. 

1) No

2) There is a MIDI assign feature to assign any of seaboard controls to a midi cc plus they are already automatically assigned to cc1, 74, velocity and aftertouch.

More info in our overview videos


----------



## AdamKmusic (Aug 14, 2020)

Thinking about picking up an MPE device to expand on this library, tempted by the Roli Lightpad has anyone got any experience of using that with this library? Not sure whether it’s worth going with that or spending a bit extra to get a Seaboard Block


----------



## midiman (Aug 14, 2020)

Get the Seaboard Block. The Auras with the Seaboard Block works very well.


----------



## Sunny Schramm (Aug 14, 2020)

slateandash said:


> We've never created any traditional AURAS 'demo tracks' showing off what the sample instrument can do. But when testing out creating a pulse with our new instrument (in development) recently it lead to this short composition using layers of patches from AURAS to create a dense textural landscape.
> 
> *no other sample libraries/VI's were used in making this track other than the pulse and pad at the start which came from the next engine we are currently working on.




will you add these to the presets?


----------



## Mannix (Aug 15, 2020)

I'm jealous, everyone seems to have no problems running cycles accept moi, always overloading when using the good stuff.....could it be the 2012 MBP 2.3 i7,8GB?


----------



## ABalvin (Aug 15, 2020)

Mannix said:


> I'm jealous, everyone seems to have no problems running cycles accept moi, always overloading when using the good stuff.....could it be the 2012 MBP 2.3 i7,8GB?


I always have CPU problems with Cycles, even tho im with an iMacPro


----------



## becolossal (Aug 15, 2020)

ABalvin said:


> I always have CPU problems with Cycles, even tho im with an iMacPro


Not to hijack a thread, but same. I posted in the 35% off thread looking for any suggestions but haven't received any yet. It's not all patches, but some of them drop out due to CPU spikes.


----------



## Theodor Andrews (Aug 16, 2020)

Same here. Auras - some patches are very CPU friendly, some are the complete opposite, can't only hold down one single note before getting a drop out. Have a quite good computer though. It's a great instrument anyway! If it only had a randomize function 😉


----------



## Mannix (Aug 16, 2020)

ABalvin said:


> I always have CPU problems with Cycles, even tho im with an iMacPro


interesting I am looking at upgrading to iMacPro


----------

